# Going salt...



## Drift Woody (Aug 21, 2013)

There should be a question mark at the end of this title. I WANT to go saltwater with the new 40g B I am about to purchase, but I am a novice and I'm kind of intimidated by the complexity and the prices of marine tanks. I just recently setup a planted 10gallon freshwater.

In my research, I came across this article for a "simple" saltwater aquarium setup on Dr. Foster and Smith: Aquarium Set-up: Step-by-step Guide to Creating a Reef Aquarium

How does this article look to you guys? That's my main question. The process does look fairly simple, the way this article lays it out.

My second question is regarding some of the equipment. Would you recommend me buying anything differently? How could I potentially save some money on this list without cutting too many corners?

The live Fiji and Lalo rock listed in the article looks amazing, but I wonder if it will _really_ look that good. Plus, it's so expensive.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html
Better info here from RM.On a 40 you would do yourself a favor and invest in a protien skimmer(one rated at /for 2x the volume of tank{80 gl min}).
Salt is not a whole lot more harder than fresh ,but you must be "dedicated" to it especially in the first year.
If you think you want corals/inverts I highly recommend ro/di water,as many tap supplies contain crap salts will not tolerate.Fish only maybe your tap will be fine.
I love my salts and although they take a little more effort and cash ,they are not a wholelot more wark.
If you got it down for fw then you can get it right for salt also.


----------



## Drift Woody (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Bandit. The more I look at salt tanks, the more I like them. I am considering getting some dry rock with a little bit of live rock. Also, I am thinking a light 1" layer of fine sand. 

Do I need the skimmer and power heads right off the start or can I add those later?

Also, how will I seed it if I don't have access to an established salt tank, should I use raw shrimp? 

I'm slowly getting my mind around this thing! *reading


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Both can be added later in the game.The power heads should arrive with (near) any coral installation,and the protien skimmer is just a replacement for waterchanges.


----------

